# Show Us Your Collection (N-Scale)



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

Well apparently there is no love for us N-scalers... cough..gc53dfgc..cough.
So I'll start this one off.

I've only been at this for a month now so my collection is still pretty small.

This is the start of my Rio Grande collection:









And this is the start of my Santa Fe collection.
No engines yet but I'm working on getting some PA's:








​


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You sure have enough RioGrande engines to pull all that rolling stock!


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice looking set of trains - N is just too small for my eyes - however I do have 1 loco, I bought by accident and decided it makes a great billboard LOL - here's the pic on top of one of my O stations


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

The PA and 3B's came together at a price I couldn't resist.
I'm hoping to get some more PA's to go with the two extra B's.
​


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nov,

I love it! Looks like that thing could drive right through the front door! Classic.

We have a guy here in town who owns/runs a restaraunt filled with old nostalgic stuff ... cars, sporting equipment, etc. A couple of years ago he bought an old hook-and-ladder fire engine and had the thing craned up to the roof of the restaraunt. Way cool!

TJ


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks TJ - it's not mounted yet - gonna build a platform for it so it sits flat - but I thought it was a nice novelty - says "Train Station Here" - just in case someone couldn't find the train station with all the trains around it 

Love the hook-ladder idea - I've seen a few of those types of novelties in my travels - should have taken pics along the way - oh well - hind site.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*CN Switchers*

Here's the start of my collection - Hope to get more CN stuff. Cheers - Steve


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

Some more Rio Grande stuff to add to my collection.

PA-1 and seven (all different) passenger cars.









Oh, I got a new camera too in case you didn't notice the pic quality compared to my first pics.
​


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is a picture of my weakness. I am a freak for Kato F7 ATSF freight locos.
I have accumulated these over many years and now have all of them on the new DCC chassis with DCC installed and all with some added detail and re-numbered.




























Great stuff guys , keep the pics coming !!!

Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

Those are very nice mike.
I eventually will need to find some Santa Fe freight locos myself.
​


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

N-gauged said:


> Those are very nice mike.
> I eventually will need to find some Santa Fe freight locos myself.
> ​


Thanks , They are hard to come by in Kato.
Thanks , Mike


----------

